# Did you know the government provides tax incentives to help you own?



## ardevelopments (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are a first home buyer or you have a family member who is eligible - the Government has also just announced a $15,000 First homeowners Construction Grant to help you.

Register below to find out more and, receive a personal investment analysis.
AR Developments


----------

